# Vaping scissor hash ak47 from my first harvest over the weekend



## prosperian (Mar 11, 2013)

Finally, 4 months later... enjoying my first grow. scissor hash from the trimming a couple days ago. Dry babies, dry!


----------



## hotrodharley (Mar 15, 2013)

Gotta spread more rep before I can give you anymore. Nice job.


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Mar 16, 2013)

you got alot of potential. first grow is very nice.


----------



## prosperian (Mar 16, 2013)

Da Almighty Jew said:


> you got alot of potential. first grow is very nice.


Thank you. It was a really enjoyable experience and I am looking forward to gardening again very soon.





hotrodharley said:


> Gotta spread more rep before I can give you anymore. Nice job.


Thanks hotrod. I appreciated all your help along the way. 

Vaporized one of the ak47 buds last night as I was burping the jars. 

Hands down, the best smoke I've ever had. Now for me, that was the real achievement!


----------

